# Value of used Stihl MS360



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looking into a MS360 with 20" bar. pics look very clean. guy says its been serviced 2 weeks ago ($30 by his local dealer). Says its 4 Years old. Wants $375. Good? Bad?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Hrm....well, I'm not good on value but I will say that my MS260 is 10 years old, been to hell and back and still runs like a beast. And, its smaller and I paid $500ish new about 10 years ago. So in that light, $375 sounds not unreasonable I guess but I'm not an expert.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

A 360 is considered a pro saw, small but still pro. Good saws. If compression is good and low end bearings good, then $375 might not be bad. I was looking at one when I bought my 390. Both were $500ish. I personally prefer to buy new unless i'm getting a super deal. $100 difference between used and new, I buy new. Buying used at near new pricing is never a great deal.


----------

